# Sage BE grinder has strong burning smell



## Java_avaJ (Jun 9, 2019)

For about the last year I've been mainly using by BE just to grind a dark roasted bean, not too fine, to make a single moka pot evry morning. In other words not heavy use to say the least. The machine is 3 years old. I Regularly clean the grinder and backflush and descale following the recommendations. Making coffee doesn't cause any smell, but grinding does.

So, my questions are:



has anyone had this same issue and know what the cause might be?


Is this fixable by me?


Anyone know any repair companies near Newcastle upon Tyne?


Any help gratefully received.


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

My grinder in BE died after 1 month from new, covered by the warranty tho. If it smells like burned electronics it could be anything from grinder motor to loose contact. If you are comfortable you can open it to check for any obvious causes but keep in mind there will be line voltage you are dealing with.


----------



## Java_avaJ (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks Petre I'll do as you suggest, apparently my rank as a member of the forum is "lightly roasted" let's hope the voltage you mention doesn't increase my roast level.


----------

